# Replacing Contact Switch/Sensor with a Foot Pedal.. With a catch...



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Are you a licenced electrician?

As the moderators will ask, please fill out your profile.

As far as the 2 second time out, I would use a timer relay. Others might have a better suggestion.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

I would find the last thing in the packing sequence and have that unlatch a relay. Just use the peddle to latch the relay.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Redesigning a machine is not a good idea if you have to ask what to use, for safety reasons. 
Many here could supply an answer but for liabialty reasons I don't think you will find your answer here unless you can show us drawings of what you propose if you are an electrican.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Check with the manufacturer of the machine and see if they have a manual start to replace the automated start. 

Other than that, as others have said, complete your profile including occupation & location before we're allowed to advise you any further.

If you "roll your own" modification to that machine and someone gets hurt, it's the end of your world as you know it.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Why change what is working?

Timing relay would be easiest...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

glen1971 said:


> Why change what is working?
> 
> Timing relay would be easiest...


Sorta the question I had, coupled with the fact that if a person doesn't know about what an off delay timer is and how to use one, they probably shouldn't be making this change.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

glen1971 said:


> Why change what is working?
> ..


Probably to make it easier to hand feed packages or adjust packages before jams happen, which also makes it easier to smash both hands in the machine while you stomp on the footpedal. :wink:


----------

